# [SOLVED] ddraw.dll



## apavlik (Aug 9, 2011)

i'm having trouble with the ddraw.dll. certain applications won't start because of this problem and give me an "appcrash" problem event name. the exception code and offset, of course, differ depending upon the application that fails to start. dreamweaver no longer works and gives me an exception code of c00000020 and an exception offset of 0006f51f -- here it is in its entirety:

Fault Module Version: 6.0.6002.18327
Fault Module Timestamp: 4cb7341c
Exception Code: c0000020
Exception Offset: 0006f51f
OS Version: 6.0.6002.2.2.0.256.1
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 9d13
Additional Information 2: 1abee00edb3fc1158f9ad6f44f0f6be8
Additional Information 3: 9d13
Additional Information 4: 1abee00edb3fc1158f9ad6f44f0f6be8

Office products such as outlook, excel, word, etc. all give me the initial "Bad Image" window which says: "C:\Windows\system32\DDRAW.dll is either not designed to run on Windows or it contains an error. Try installing the program again using the original installation media or contact your system administrator or the software vendor for support." but then the program opens and functions without a hitch. Dreamweaver gets this same error message but then shuts down.

Help!


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: ddraw.dll*

Welcome apavlik.

I suggest you try downloading and installing DirectX Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - DirectX End-User Runtime.


----------



## apavlik (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: ddraw.dll*

i've already gone that route to no avail. i'm at wits end, to be honest. it shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: ddraw.dll*

Try running a check on your hard disk and files:
> - Click on the start globe/button
> - type cmd.exe
> - Right click on the cmd.exe application and run as administrator
> - type chkdsk /r c: and tap enter
> - When it asks about running scan on reboot, type Y, tap enter, and restart your system.
(this could take hours, depending on size of your disk).

Once that has finished, run a system file check:
> - as before, go to the Command Prompt (cmd.exe), running as administrator
> - type sfc /scannow, tap enter, and let the scan continue

------

Also, find out what version of DirectX you have installed.
> - Again, click on the start globe/button
> - type dxdiag and tap enter
In the new window that appears, the DirectX version installed should be mentioned near the bottom of the System Information shown.

------

If the problem only just started, you could use a system restore point to go back to a point before this error occurred.


----------



## YTGeek (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: ddraw.dll*

Hi apavlik,

The most straighforward explanation is that the file itself is simply damaged, possibly because of file system problems, or even HDD unreliability. Suggestions:

1) Perform a full CHKDSK /R on that partition. In particular, note whether any "bad sectors are detected".

2) SFC /SCANNOW to attempt to repair the (DirectDraw) DLL.

YourTravelingGeek ray:


----------



## apavlik (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: ddraw.dll*

Thank you, thank you, Mr. Bowles and YTGeek. Scannow worked. well, i can at least run dreamweaver and a few other programs now. the error when starting MS Office products went away, too. i'm not sure if there are residual problems yet...

i haven't run chkdsk.

Thanks a million!!! I'm embarrassed that it was so simple a fix. )


----------



## YTGeek (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: ddraw.dll*

If everything is working fine then your good to go.  If you have any other error codes and what not just please let us know. 

YourTravelingGeek ray:


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: ddraw.dll*

Glad it worked, good job.

Any other problems that occur please create a new thread.

Could you please mark this thread as solved, by using the thread tools options at the top of the page, thank you.

Good luck.


----------

